# Was ist das für eine eps Datei?



## o0o (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin noch Anfänger und ich experimentiere momentan mit verschiedenen Grafik Programmen. Nun habe ich einen EAN Code als .eps Datei bekommen den ich mir mit Illustrator angeschaut habe. Mir ist aufgefallen das ich in den EAN Code einzoomen kann ohne das die Qualität pixelig wird. Kann man sowas mit jeder beliebigen Grafik machen? Und mit welcher Funktion oder welchem Programm kann man sowas realisieren? 

Ich hoffe mir kann das jemand erklären. 

MfG o0o


----------



## mreball (6. Juni 2007)

es handelt sich hier um eine vektorisierte, in Pfade Umgewandelte Schrift. Im Gegensatz zu pixelorientierten Epsen kann man diese verlustfrei skalieren. Die unterstrichenen Begriffe mal googeln, da wirst Du mit Informationen erschlagen ;-) Viel Erfolg beim erlernen Deiner Programme.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juni 2007)

hier auch noch etwas zum EPS Format

Gruß


----------

